# shelter ideas



## kkhoover

need shelter ideas to keep my goats warm during winter.


----------



## luvbabygoats

Do you not have a barn or shed??


----------



## liz

A goat friend of mine has A-Frame type shelters in pens that are away from her main barn, using plywood and framing with 2x4's a shelter can be made that is 8 feet deep and angled to accommodate the height of the goat at the peak, closing off the backside and placing the opening away from weather direction as well as a good layer of bedding, her Nigerians snuggle together for warmth, 3-4 can fit comfortably provided there's no herd bullies who will keep others away from the shelter. IF this is the route you go, I suggest providing at least 2-3 A-Frames for a herd of 6


----------



## MsScamp

kkhoover said:


> need shelter ideas to keep my goats warm during winter.


The easiest and cheapest is to make a hoop house out of a 16' cattle panel and a tarp. If you have some 2 X 4's laying around you can make a frame, attach the cattle panel so it is in a half circle and then stand it up. Might want to add a steel post or 4 for added stability or drill holes in the 2X4 and add anchors if you get a lot of wind. Drape the tarp over it and wire.

Another option is to check with the farm places that spray fertilizer and see if they have any poly tanks with a hole or crack. A lot of times they will give them away for nothing since they are useless. Cut a whole for a doorway, throw in some bedding and you're good to go. I wouldn't use tanks that have had pesticides or herbicides, though. Plastic tends to absorb and I would be afraid of toxicity.

3rd option is pallets. With this one you can either use screws to put 4 pallets together to make a 3-sided house, then cover with tin or a tarp or you can use 2X4's to make it 1 pallet deep, 2 or 3 pallets wide. Use 2X4's to stabilize the roof, cover with tin or tarp, add bedding, and you've got a shelter.

4th option is a covered dog kennel. Add a tarp or canvas to cover 3 sides.

5th option - if you live in an area that has hogs check around and see if anyone has a hog house they don't want or need. A hog house is a small quonset type building that, at least around here, is about 4' tall and 6' long. Don't put it next to a fence, though. Goats have been known to jump on top of it and go over the fence. Don't ask me how I know this. :laugh:

6th option - depending on how many goats you have - is a large dog house. Don't put it next to a fence, however, as the goats will jump on top of it and go over the fence.


----------



## GarciaFarms

GoatCrazy said:


> 3rd option is pallets. With this one you can either use screws to put 4 pallets together to make a 3-sided house, then cover with tin or a tarp or you can use 2X4's to make it 1 pallet deep, 2 or 3 pallets wide. Use 2X4's to stabilize the roof, cover with tin or tarp, add bedding, and you've got a shelter.


I used this method...









Plus I have a few dog houses as well.


----------



## luvbabygoats

kkhoover said:


> need shelter ideas to keep my goats warm during winter.


Do you live in a climate where it snows? If so the pallet method wouldn't really work that well. How many goats so you have? If you can locate an old chicken coop or garden shed you could just add onto that.


----------



## kkhoover

Yes I live in Oregon it gets cold


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch

Shouldnt you put some plywood on the sides of the pallet shelter? The picture of the one looks drafty.


----------



## kkhoover

This is the house I have for them should I insulate it some how


----------



## luvbabygoats

Brokenarrowranch, that's exactly where I was going lol. Yes if there is snow, which in Oregon is inevitable, you need something that will keep wind and snow out. Here's some ideas:


----------



## MsScamp

luvbabygoats said:


> Do you live in a climate where it snows? If so the pallet method wouldn't really work that well.


I beg to differ. The pallet method of creating shelters has been used many, many times right here in Wyoming where the snow can get damn deep!


----------



## MsScamp

BrokenArrowRanch said:


> Shouldnt you put some plywood on the sides of the pallet shelter? The picture of the one looks drafty.


That's what the tin or tarp is for.


----------



## MsScamp

kkhoover said:


> This is the house I have for them should I insulate it some how
> 
> View attachment 43655


You can if you want to. I have found that old carpet tacked up with nails on the inside makes for some really good insulation.

Just thought of option #7 - an old chest type freezer with a hole cut in it makes a good shelter and play toy both. Again, do not put it next to a fence as the goats will jump on top and go over the fence. A friend of mine learned that one the hard way. :laugh:


----------



## GarciaFarms

BrokenArrowRanch said:


> Shouldnt you put some plywood on the sides of the pallet shelter? The picture of the one looks drafty.


We have plywood that we put up once the weather gets cooler. I'm in central texas so we are only down to 70's most nights.


----------



## luvbabygoats

I mean yeah you could make the walls a little thicker.


----------



## LeahMeit

My husband in the process of insulating our goat house now.

He's using foam insulation, and because we are finding the goats nibbling on it, we will put plywood over it.

It is toasty warm inside!


----------



## rockytg

With the pallet shelter, I have also made them into a clapboard style by placing a board torn from another pallet over the gaps. This can work well but does take more time than just placing plywood or tin over the sides.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Hey, that one with the wheels is nifty! That would be great if you want to rotate pastures.


----------



## mmiller

I have a shelter like one that GoatCrazy mentioned. I have 4 16ft cattle panels bowed over with a tarp covering it also used 10 t-post to tie the panels at the bottom to keep their form. This is the second year I have used one an since my goat herd has grown I just added to it. Works great except my goats only use it when its raining, when they use it for a wind block they lay on the outside of it, an don't even use it of a night. The great thing about this kind of shelter is it takes no time to put one up.

I also have a pallet shelter with cattle panels an a tarp for the roof. I used tin on it to help keep the drafts at bay, again the goats only use it when its raining.


----------



## Nanno

I just bought a couple of PolyDomes in October and I couldn't be more pleased. They are eight feet in diameter and five feet high, which is just enough to keep the goats from jumping on the roof (although it doesn't hurt if they do). I paid $275 apiece for them which is not cheap, but considering the price of plywood and other materials these days, it's also not bad. Also, I'm guessing these will last, much, much longer than anything I could build, and they are extremely easy to move around (you just roll them!). My goats love them. They are very bright and cheery inside, and the round shape helps prevent anyone getting pummeled in a corner. I like that there is a sill in the doorway about a foot high. This helps keep wind and snow from blowing in and bedding from spilling out. I wrote a thread about my acquisition on the old pack goat forums here if you're interested.


----------



## MsScamp

Marcy - may I call you marcy? mmiller, the only time my goats use their shelter is if it raining, snowing, or pretty cold. Otherwise they do their thing in the pens.


----------



## purplemountain

Be careul sealing it up too tight and enclosing them. Can lead to respiratory issues. Goats are very cold hardy. We don't insulate. I'm in Colorado.


----------



## aheeejd

I have some Norwegian goats in a 10 x 12 shed/barn I built. And I want to build an outside feeder in the middle of their pen & I want to enclose 3 sided & I was wondering if it is ok to use pressure treated plywood. I don't see anywhere that the goats are trying to eat any wood but I just want to do it right. I haven't come across to much info using Google so.... Thank you!


----------



## Island Milker

aheeejd said:


> I have some Norwegian goats in a 10 x 12 shed/barn I built. And I want to build an outside feeder in the middle of their pen & I want to enclose 3 sided & I was wondering if it is ok to use pressure treated plywood. I don't see anywhere that the goats are trying to eat any wood but I just want to do it right. I haven't come across to much info using Google so.... Thank you!


Pressure treated plywood definatly isn't something i would recommend. It does not break down easily and in my mind will contaminate areas especially areas with rain. It is also pretty toxic to burn and as far as i can tell there isn't an appropriate recycling place to take pressure treated plywood. Just my two cents


----------

